# Radar Station and Observer Corps Post, Aberystwyth - Feb '11



## The Archivist (Mar 13, 2011)

These two sites stand a little way apart on Constitution Hill above the town of Aberystwyth

The first is the remains of a radar station built to detect low flying aircraft. There is no evidence that it was part of the Chain Home system but a Chain Home radar Station did exist 10 miles away at Llanon (demolished). A modern radar array stands nearby whose purpose is apparently to track missiles and UAVs on the Aberporth Marine Range 33 miles south and to transmit a 'friendly warning' to anyone daft enough to stray into the danger area.






Buildings around first mast site










View to the modern radar station





Mast foot?





Isolated building on the hill overlooking Clarach Bay





Remains of electrics





Modern radar station





Government Property

The second is an Observer Corps post used to spot incoming aircraft. I don't imagine they were ever particularly busy: during the war only a handful of bombs fell on Ceredigion and no-one was killed. A cold war post stood nearby but no trace remains. 





Post and trig point















Observation chamber with rangefinder column






Remains of telephone line to the post

-----------

Thanks for reading, 

A.


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks like a really good explore. thanks for sharing


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 13, 2011)

This is very interesting, primarily because there seems to be so little information on it. Even the CH station at Llanon gets scant mention in the several books I've got on it. I feel a trip to the Public Records website coming on! Thanks for sharing!
GDZ


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice post and in what looks like a great location to spend an afternoon.
Agreed thanks for posting 

SK


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks chaps. Walked up the other side of the hill today and discovered two buildings I'd previously missed next to the local golf course. I'm not sure how they fit in with the other buidings but a connection of some sort seems more likely than not, probably to the radar station rather than the observer corps post.





Ruined building





Barrack-type building





Light switch





Llined with delicious asbestos





Free Wales Army graffiti - I suspect this is less than serious given the graff of a man smoking a spliff in the same paint. Unless they're militant nationalists on drugs, of course, in which case may God help us all...





Google Overview, to give some idea of the scale and dispersal of the sites. The Golf course is the large area in the centre of the image.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2011)

That's odd! I could've sworn I'd replied to this one. lol
Really liking this and the additional buildings too. Cheers, TA.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice report - thanks for posting.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 29, 2011)

Wasn't it Oscar Wilde who once quipped that Golf was a good walk wasted? Given the goodies on the periphery of this Golf course, I'm inclined to see his point.

Nice report Archivist, well composed photos of interesting remains, thanks for posting.


----------

